# Best options for 2 adults & 3 kids



## dhayesie (14 Oct 2014)

Hi all,

We are coming off a company VHI plan and need to get our own family policy covering 2 adults and 3 kids (ages 7,4 and 1). We are both early forties and I'm finding it impossible to compare VHI plans never mind looking at Laya or Glo Health. I've tried the HIA website but not much more useful so far. Any recommendations on what to look for and what plans might be suitable? Ideally we'd like some blend of private cover, day to day but no need for maternity cover as all done in that department !!

Many thanks


----------



## TTI (18 Oct 2014)

Connect Care 100 from Laya is what I found as a good option. Laya are ~40% cheaper than VHI in general, was with VHI for 20+ years before switching.


----------



## scuby (25 Oct 2014)

all depends on what you are looking for !

what type of hospital accommodation ?
which hospitals ?
do you want to pay an excess per admission?
if yes, some plans will be cheaper

do you want out-patient cover?
parents on one level of cover, kids on a lower level ?

check the hia.ie site and fill in what you need and go from there


----------



## music (9 Dec 2014)

Hi Dnayesie, 
A reasonable planthat I have looked at is the VHI Company Plan Plus Select for the adults and One Plan Family for the  kids. It took me days to unearth it in all the dross that the insurance companies publish and I think it was also recommended by a broker in Cornmarket, without my buying the policy there, so it was very impartial  advice .  It is not bad value in the maket , obviously use the term advisedly given that all pans are very expensive. It is about E2700 for the family per year. Excess is  E 125 per person prr annum and 25 pp for doctor visits. VHI is touting their 50% off per kids (discount is included in that quote). They make that sound like the initial price of a ticket on a low cost airline  plane before the airlines were made to publish upfront all costs of a ticket. It is a nightmare trying to compare plans and the insurance companies exploit this at will.


----------



## music (11 Jan 2015)

Dear all,
Would anyone have any advice please?  I have to decide in  the next two days whether to stick with the VHI company Plan Plus Select for 2 adults and 3 school-going kids (kids are on a lesser plan One Plan Family). It seemed ok enough last year,  - (well if you can call spending  2600 of our after-tax income on health care as well as paying through taxes for public health care) . We have luckily no major illnesses , just the usual bumps and scrapes and family mishaps and frequent  Euro 60- visits to the doctor for childhood complaints. We live in Dublin and have (thankfully) no need for maternity care any more. however both my spouse and I spent time in hospital with day procedures last year. I had a minor bike accident and was in and out several times getting my arm fixed.  We have a E125 excess for day cases on the policy. Turns out that  most non critical hospital procedures are  now day cases. Great for getting home fast but not so great on the pocket as we have had to fork out the 125 excess each time. So we have not managed to recoup anything from VHI at the end of year on day to day medical expenses.  The same plan with VHI for this year is  now costing about 2800.  
Has anyone got any advice on what policy might be better for us? I was looking at Laya but  am overwhelmed with the options and I cant compare the plans like for like, it is much too confusing. I would appreciate any (speedy) advice.


----------



## snowyb (12 Jan 2015)

Hi music,  

There are not many alternative options without compromising on hospital cover or increasing hospital excess.
VHI are most competitive on price - due to half price kids.

Adult Alternative Option VHI
VHI PMI 37 13;  Price 1011pa -  no outpatient cover,  same hospital cover, 100 excess.
[broken link removed]

Child Alternative Options VHI
One Plan Choice;  Price 124.72 -  same hospital cover, no outpatient cover,  125 excess.
One Plan Complete;  price 147.36 - similar hospital cover, no excess, no outpatient cover.
[broken link removed]

The main alternative adult option is PMI 37 13 with VHI - by dropping outpatient cover, you can make savings of 246 which
you could use for doctors bills etc instead.

Snowyb


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jan 2015)

Snowy

It seems that the Laya plans are better than the VHI plans generally.

Does the half price kids justify the extra price? 

Could a father take out the VHI plan and the half price kids, while the mother takes out a better value plan with VHI or some other company? 

In general, is there any advantage in a husband and wife taking out the same policy if they have different needs? 

Brendan


----------



## kerry_man (23 Jan 2015)

Hi,

Our renewal is up soon and we are currently on the VHI Teacher Plan. We are a family of 2 adults and 2 kids (6 and 3).
What would be the best alternatives to the VHI Teacher Plan.

thanks!


----------



## snowyb (23 Jan 2015)

kerry_man,

Adult Alternative Options VHI
VHI PMI 37 13; Price 1011pa - no outpatient cover, same hospital cover, 100 inpatient excess.
VHI PMI 36 13; Price 1175pa - good outpatient cover, same hospital cover, 75 inpatient excess.

[broken link removed]

Child Alternative Options VHI
One Plan Choice; Price 124.72 - same hospital cover, no outpatient cover, 125 excess.
One Plan Complete; price 147.36 - similar hospital cover, no excess, no outpatient cover.

[broken link removed]

Snowyb


----------



## kerry_man (27 Jan 2015)

Snowyb,

Thanks!

Been recommended Glo Health Better Advantage for the adults and Net Most 100 for the kids.

Any thoughts?

kerry_man


----------



## snowyb (27 Jan 2015)

Glohealth Better Advantage  vs  VHI PMI 37 13  are similar across the board for hospital cover.
Glohealth private day case excess 50euro vs VHI 100euro main difference -  if this matters to you.

[broken link removed]

Childrens Plans
The main difference between VHI One Plan Complete or One Plan Choice and Glohealth Net Most 100 is the extra option of 
hi-tech cover for children.  This means cover in Mater Private and Blackrock Clinic etc.  These hospitals offer a range of children's
surgery which is covered on the VHI plans but not covered on the Glohealth plan - if that matters to you.

Also, Glohealth private day case excess 50euro per visit  and  VHI One Plan Complete has no day case excess,  One Plan Choice has 125euro day case excess.  
So overall VHI One Plan Complete has better cover for a similar price.

[broken link removed]

All plans are better value than Teachers Plan.

Snowyb


----------



## music (18 Feb 2015)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to Snowyb for the advice received when we were looking to change our VHI plan in mid January or stay with it. your advice has been spot on and invaluable. 

In the end we stayed with VHI. There did not seem much point in moving to anyone else, it was all much the same. Thank you again Snowyb. how do you do it.


----------

